

Ed is the standard text editor (1991) - jnordwick
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/alt.religion.emacs/ed$20is$20the$20standard/alt.religion.emacs/nNdf_DRqKIU/0wqbaqvdlI0J

======
delish
For as long as I can remember, on mobile Safari, links to Google Groups pages
redirect to Google Groups' main page. "request desktop site" doesn't work. So
frustrating. Can't read this article--my apologies that I'm meta-commenting
instead of commenting.

Even on desktop browser, Google Groups aggravates me. (I'm struggling now not
to curse). At least 1/3 of my screen real estate is taken by empty space, top
bars and side bars. Disabling JavaScript breaks the site. Why should it? Am I
not merely _viewing text_ , something we've done well since fucking Usenet??
Oops I swore. Does the back button work nowadays?

I _hate_ Google Groups. Are there alternate viewers?

~~~
jnordwick
Given that my failed attempt to front page this oldie but goodie Internet
joke, meta comments seem fine :)

First, here is a link to this old post. [http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed-
msg.txt](http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed-msg.txt)

The USENET post (the Google link) just has all the response which are pretty
cool historically.

Also Google seems to be going in that very low information density direction.
The new Inbox Gmail interface is terrible about that. The other day I was
tempted to take a screenshot and send it to Google. It only showed me 4 mail
message headers on my laptop because each subject was so big, space around
them so empty, and all needed to show thumbnail of signature attachments (not
even real attachments, just signatures). It's completely unusable like that.

------
RexRollman
I recently started the effort to learning Ed. I kind of like it but I found
myself wishing that it had been compiled against Readline (I like Bash's
command line editing and the ability to CRTL-L to clear the screen).

